# Red Bridges?



## bwoodhouse (Oct 13, 2003)

Anyone try Red Bridges yet for perch? White or Yellow?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Nothing yet. I have a friend who lives in Denton and keeps me informed. This time last year the YP run was over and the peak of the WP run was March 14th. It was the best WP run I've ever fished.


----------



## REGCLARK (May 26, 2000)

*Directions to Red Bridges*

Can somebody post directions to Red Bridges from the Baltimore area?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*Directions To Red Bridges*

- Take Balto Beltway 695 to 97 (Annapolis/Bay Bridge)

- Continue on 97 and merge with 50.

- Take 50 across BB to 50/301 split.

- Stay in RH lane on 50

- Take 50 to 404 (Rehoboth Beach exit)

- Turn L onto 404.

- Continue on 404 to Denton.

- You'll cross over the Choptank River

- Take 1st exit on R after crossing bridge. This is the exit for 313.

- Go to bottom of ramp and turn L onto 313.

- The 1st major intersection you'll come to is 314. 

- Continue on 313 through intersection.

- You'll cross a small bridge marked Choptank River.

- Don't stop here. Some people think this Red Bridges.

- Continue on 313. You'll see where 480 comes into 313 on the left. This is just a land mark for you, you're almost there. Time to pay attention now. 

- Continue on 313 to Red Bridges Rd. It'll be on your right and easy to miss. Nothing but flat farm land.

- Turn R onto Red Bridges Rd and follow to end.

Hope this helps out. I didn't put any milage because I don't know the miles. Just trust the directions. You can actually use Map Quest and just put in Denton, MD. and arrow your way right to Red Bridges. If you can fish during the week you're welcome to come with me. Just make sure when you do go get there it's still dark and get your spot. During the run it gets real crowded in a hurry. Good luck.


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Excellent directions, Cat...*

2 points FYI. If you turn left onto 480 from 404, it cuts off the corner getting to 313. You will still need to turn left onto 313 north when you come to it.
Secondly, Red Bridges Road is where you will see a sign for "Christian Park". Turn right at the sign for Christian Park and go as close to the end as you can get. Sometimes you can't even get to the parking lot at the end. Let the number of vehicles parked along the road be your guide.

Let's try to get over one day. I'll need to take a vacation day like I always do. Unfortunately, some medical problems last year ate up my vacation time and I missed "the greatest WP run you ever fished".  

It's been my experience that the further you walk downriver, the more fishing room you can find. Waders are a BIG plus as well.

Gnatman


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*Gnatman......*

Hey anytime you can get off during the week when they're running I'm game. Because it gets so crowded I won't fish it during the weekends and always get there before dawn. My favorite spot is just below the little spill way. It's only a 10' from where I park. Last year the WP were so thick in there that their dorsal fins were out of the water. There's a little break in the spillway right next to shore and the WP were going up it just like salmon. Really neat to see.

Thanks for enhancing my directions. I forgot the "Christian Park" sign. I've never used 480, might go home that way next time. On second thought no I won't. I always stop at the Burger King at 313 & 404.


----------



## bwoodhouse (Oct 13, 2003)

*i assume...*

Yellows show up there too - and not just white's?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

The yellows show up first. This time last year the run was over. We haven't had enough cold weather to get them moving yet. The water is still too warm. When they do show up the run can be as short as a few days. Soon as I hear something I'll be heading there the next morning. Last year I miss the YP run but hit the WP runs right at its peak. I definitely don't wan't to miss either this Spring.


----------



## REGCLARK (May 26, 2000)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the great directions. Unfortunately I usually have to work during the week but if I can swing a day off during the run I wil be glad to try to hook up with someone from this site.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

REGCLARK said:


> Thanks for the great directions. Unfortunately I usually have to work during the week but if I can swing a day off during the run I wil be glad to try to hook up with someone from this site.


Hey man glad to help. If you go on a weekend during the run make sure you get there early, early, like an hour before daylight. It gets crowded real quick and parking may be a problem not mention getting a spot to fish from. Red Bridges is without a doubt THEE most popular perch run spot on the eastern shore. You'll see license plates from MD, Delaware, Virginia, DC, and PA.


----------



## bwoodhouse (Oct 13, 2003)

*what's the closest...*

and best bait and tackle shop to Red Bridges which carries grass shrimp and minnows? I know there is a place right off of 404 but I can't remember the name of it.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

catman, so when are you going to take me,I'm going nucking futs reading all of this about WP and YP, there is another place on the Eastern shore to catch WP (my hot spot) been doing very well the last couple years.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Trigger, soon as they start running you're on. Went YP fishing this morning at Grays Run and only caught small stuff. Water temp was 38*. Maybe I'll post a report afterwhile.


----------

